# Looking for a GOOD bikefitter in central Jersey ...



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

In the midst of a move from Hunterdon to Union county (say goodbye to nice rural roads), and I work in Monmouth county. Preferably, I'd like to limit my options to no further north than Somerset and no further south than Monmouth counties. This will be to tweak the fit on bike(s) I already own, not to purchase.

So far, I've come across fitting shops that charge anywhere from $100 - 250, the range of which goes from sitting on the bike and having the fitter eyeball my body position to plugging my full body measurements into a computer and having it spit out my "preferred" position ... with a little tweaking once the fitter sees me ride the trainer for a while.

I also want someone who will be able to interpret the info I give them as to various pains I'm having (sharp pain in front of right knee AND dull, tight pain in rear of same knee, soreness in calves, etc.) and take this into account.

I'm in my mid-40's and wish to keep riding for many more years to come. Therefore, price isn't as important as quality of service in this case. FWIW, Brielle & High Gear are two I'm considering if anyone has experience ± with either.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I know that Brielle has a really good reputation.
Though I live in Brooklyn, so this is only based on what I have heard.



HouseMoney said:


> In the midst of a move from Hunterdon to Union county (say goodbye to nice rural roads), and I work in Monmouth county. Preferably, I'd like to limit my options to no further north than Somerset and no further south than Monmouth counties. This will be to tweak the fit on bike(s) I already own, not to purchase.
> 
> So far, I've come across fitting shops that charge anywhere from $100 - 250, the range of which goes from sitting on the bike and having the fitter eyeball my body position to plugging my full body measurements into a computer and having it spit out my "preferred" position ... with a little tweaking once the fitter sees me ride the trainer for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

I have always had good success with High Gear in Stirling


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Liberty Corner Cycles*

in Basking Ridge. Smaller than High Gear, but none better.


----------



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

Altheus in RYE NY
Yes i said NY but they do tippy top cream of the crop fitting in their new state of the art shop.


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*Brielle info*

Getting fitted at Brielle on a borrowed bike on friday, I have spoken with Kathy and she seems like a pro, I will let you know about my experience.

PS:
The knee pain thing in front of the knee is usually saddle too low, behind it is usually saddle too high, not much help I know. What is your normal cadence, that could be a problem if it is too low, also what pedals are you using, this could also be a cause of the problem. May be too restrictive and keeping you from your natural position.


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

West End Rail said:


> Getting fitted at Brielle on a borrowed bike on friday, I have spoken with Kathy and she seems like a pro, I will let you know about my experience.


I ended up going to the fitter who worked with me 2 yrs ago before I started having others tinker with my fit. He's a Serotta fitter like Kathy. I actually may be going to Brielle this afternoon to check out some road shoes. I tried on a pair of DMT shoes there a while back, and I wanted to give them a 2nd shot before I pull the trigger on a purchase.


----------

